# Do you take your dSLR everywhere?



## JClishe (Apr 20, 2011)

One of the most common pieces of advice given to photography newbies is that you need to carry your camera with you everywhere you go. Makes sense, you can't take pictures if you don't have a camera.

So I bought an S90 and then upgraded to an S95, thinking this would be a great backup to my 50D. You can shoot in full manual and it even shoots RAW's, so I figured I could still learn and practice the fundamentals with a camera that was small enough to fit in my jeans pocket so I wouldn't need to lug around the 'fifty. Seemed like a win-win.

Now I'm wondering if the S95 is hurting me. It's size and portability have made it my default go-to camera, so I feel like my 50D is getting neglected. Yes, I tend to carry the S95 with me a lot because it's easy to throw in a bag, but you can't get the same type of pictures with it that you could a dSLR. For example, check out these pictures I found on Flickr:

Tea Ceremony | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Man | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Starbucks at Night | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Those are really cool impromptu candid photos that you just can't replicate on a P&S. So my question is, do you carry your dSLR when you're out and about so you can get photos like this? I don't mean just having it in a bag in your car, I mean actually carrying it with you and using it in shops, etc.


----------



## Auriflanos (Apr 20, 2011)

I take with me the PS for my university and etc. The Dslr only if I want to take picture of specific things, or only if I  travel... (but, this is what I THINK I will do, since my first dslr arrived today! )


----------



## spacefuzz (Apr 20, 2011)

I dont have a decent P&S so I carry my DSLR with me all the time.  I usually just leave it in my trunk and then its only a few steps away.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 20, 2011)

spacefuzz said:


> I dont have a decent P&S so I carry my DSLR with me all the time.  I usually just leave it in my trunk and then its only a few steps away.



Ditto.  I just don't have _any_ P&S..... just the 2 DSLRs.


----------



## iNick (Apr 20, 2011)

im beginning to take mine with me most places. but i don't go too many places other than school and work so it's not too difficult.


----------



## Bram (Apr 20, 2011)

I have mine in the passanger seat of my car, Hidden compartment  just incase.


----------



## JenKat (Apr 20, 2011)

I do not. I take it with me when I have the intent to photograph something, or to practice.

I'd love to have it at all times, but I try to *baby* my equipment, and the places I spend the majority of my time (work, farm, dog park, etc) have an unusually high risk for damage to my equipment, so I only take it with me when planned.

I have a decent P&S so I should probably just take that with me...


----------



## Josh66 (Apr 20, 2011)

I don't feel like lugging an extra 20lbs of crap (just weighed my bag - yes it's 20lbs, lol!) with me everywhere I go, so - no, I don't bring an SLR unless I know I'm going to use it.

I do have a few pocket sized cameras though, and one of them usually does go most places with me.  I don't bring it to work because I'm not allowed, for one, and I don't want to leave it in the car all day.  Especially in the summer.

Worst case, I always have my phone.  I never use the camera on it (because I have real cameras  ), but if I ever got in an accident or something and needed pictures of the damage, it would work.


----------



## MissCream (Apr 20, 2011)

I always take mine with me because on the off chance that I don't have it with me that's when I'll want to take a picture of something!


----------



## Overread (Apr 20, 2011)

Lacking car I have to carry everything when I travel around so I tend to not take the bulky DSLR with me everywhere I go. That is mixed with the fact that many of the subjects I like to shoot are things that need either a big long lens or a flash and a long lens ;P  So even a light setup for me quickly starts to gain in bulk and weight and when travelling for something else the last thing I need is yet more bulk.

So for me the DSLR mostly only comes out on set photography trips or if I can get someone else to drive the car.

My ideal would be a good bridge camera to compliment my DSLR - something that would then let me do both macro through to long range shots on the fly without being big nor heavy. The only problem is fitting the few £100 that a really good bridge camera costs into my budget.


----------



## cm_cnnr (Apr 20, 2011)

my dslr is usually in my bag and only comes out if i see something i want to shoot. i actually had a instance today where i didnt have it and i came across this little bird that came right up to me and would have made a great photo.


----------



## photocist (Apr 20, 2011)

MissCream said:


> I always take mine with me because on the off chance that I don't have it with me that's when I'll want to take a picture of something!


Agreed.

I actually see photos all over all the time, so its just easier to have the camera than to have it backlog in my mind!


----------



## JWellman (Apr 20, 2011)

Mine goes everywhere I go!


----------



## gina_d (Apr 20, 2011)

photocist said:


> MissCream said:
> 
> 
> > I always take mine with me because on the off chance that I don't have it with me that's when I'll want to take a picture of something!
> ...



My camera goes where I go nearly all the time. When I read, "...so it's just easier to have the camera than to have it backlog in my mind," I knew just what you meant. I can *still* see photos in my head that I wasn't able to stop and take for one reason or another - no camera, driving and couldn't stop, etc. Just better to have it with me when an opportunity presents itself.


----------



## DerekSalem (Apr 21, 2011)

Eh I no longer have a P&S...it's basically my phone or my 7D. I only carry my 7D with me if I have a feeling I might want to use it. I usually don't though.


----------



## Fortfor44 (Apr 21, 2011)

I only carry my P&S with me when i go to work (not supose to and the P&S is easy to hide)  But the A55 is in the car easy enough to get to if i need to.  As far as walking the streets or going to the park with the family and such I take the A55.


----------



## 1holegrouper (Apr 21, 2011)

My favorite pictures are almost always taken when I saw a composition and did not plan on it. So, I try to always have my DSLR with me. But I have a P&S backup that is with me like a wallet. On the way home from a business trip at the airport I was fortunate to capture a welcoming group for soldiers coming home of over 3,000 people. I pulled out my P&S and that shot made it to the paper. You never know.


----------



## JClishe (Apr 21, 2011)

MissCream said:


> I always take mine with me because on the off chance that I don't have it with me that's when I'll want to take a picture of something!


 
I attended a Canon Immersion seminar a few weeks ago and the instructor referred to this as the "UFO camera". The moment you don't bring a camera with you is when a UFO is bound to land in front of you. LOL.

I definitely need to start bringing the dSLR with me more. Like I said, I almost always have my P&S, but I think I lean on it as a crutch too much. I think "oh, I don't need to bring the 50D, I've got the S95".  And then I end up with snapshots, when I should be practicing taking photographs.


----------



## Ginu (Apr 21, 2011)

I tend to bring my gear around with me wherever I go. Usually I dont take it to the office as I mainly jump in the bus and I take the same route back. I do have to say I've missed quite a few absolutely stunning sunsets as I didn't have the DSLR with me.

For a phone I use an iPhone 3Gs so it does have the capability of taking pictures.... just not always the best quality pictures.

Someone said you miss 100% of the shots you dont take.


----------



## angy (Apr 21, 2011)

I only take my dSLR with me when I'm traveling abroad. For some reason, I am less comfortable with taking my dSLR everywhere with me while I'm in my home city. I feel like it may be because I'm not so anonymous and am more aware of other people being aware of me having a camera. When I travel however, it's always strapped around my neck and I feel so much more comfortable just snapping away. Does anyone else feel this way?


----------



## mikehaugen (Apr 21, 2011)

I really only take mine when I think I am going somewhere that I would want to take photos (zoo, family functions, nature walks... etc.).  I have been thinking about getting a decent p&s for this reason.  I may indian give my wife's a650is, but I would probably have to buy her something to replace it.  lol



angy said:


> I only take my dSLR with me when I'm traveling abroad. For some reason, I am less comfortable with taking my dSLR everywhere with me while I'm in my home city. I feel like it may be because I'm not so anonymous and am more aware of other people being aware of me having a camera. When I travel however, it's always strapped around my neck and I feel so much more comfortable just snapping away. Does anyone else feel this way?


 
I definitely understand this, if you are away you feel like a tourist and it should feel right to have a camera, but if you are at home it just feels kind of silly to take pictures of things that you see everyday.  But I guess there are always new things or new events that may be of interest even in your home town.  Besides I guess it's a good way to improve your photography.


----------

